# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ТОСТ-2 универсальная версия (от Львовны)

## Львовна

*Музыкальный тост -2 универсальный (от Львовны)*
Всем, кому понравился мой новогодний музыкальный тост, посвящается***

[img]http://*********su/6720183.jpg[/img]

Этот вариант музыкального тоста подойдет для ЛЮБОГО праздника (юбилей, день рождения, свадьба, выпускной, новый год) 
В комплекте две минусовки на выбор: лирическая и в стиле рэп. Текст идеально ложится на любую из них. 

СТОИМОСТЬ: 400

(всем, кто УЖЕ УСПЕЛ купить новогодний тост - универсальный вариант В ПОДАРОК- пишите в теме, кому нужно: отправлю в личку!!!)


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## леди диана

Елена,скажите,этот тост поется?

----------


## Львовна

Этот тост
*леди диана*, Этот тост ритмично читается. Даже не обладая вокальными данными с ним можно отлично справиться :Smile3:

----------


## Татьянка

> Даже не обладая вокальными данными с ним можно отлично справиться


 :Aga:  подтверждаю. я не поющая вообще, на этом таланте природа отдохнула :Blush2:   но с этим тостом справилась :Meeting:  :Victory:

----------


## Ураган

Тем,кто ещё сомневается МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ТОСТ-2 универсальная версия,подойдёт под любое мероприятие и любую публику!!!Им можно как начинать так и за финалить. Всё очень гармонично.Лена ещё раз низкий поклон.Ближайшая свадьба в январе,этот тост будет в работе.

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, От души благодарю и желаю, чтобы этот тост "выстреливал" на всех твоих праздниках!!! :Ok:

----------


## Мама Таня

Леночка, а мне можно его получить? Я прям балдею от него!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

Конечно, Танечка! Отправила в личку :Smile3:

----------


## Мама Таня

Лена. ну ты шустрая!! :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (12.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Лена. ну ты шустрая!!


стараюсь  :Taunt:

----------


## Олюня73

Леночка, можно мне тоже этот тост?

----------


## Львовна

Конечно, можно! В личке :Smile3:

----------


## Мурчик

Спасибо за Новогодний тост, Дед мороз зажигал..... на свадьбе, хотелось бы получить универсальный тост. Это будет круто!

----------

Львовна (16.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Мурчик*,  спасибо!!! Принимайте универсальную версию в личку :Smile3:

----------


## Ураган

Тост клёвый .Гости аж встали и стали аплодировать.Девочки вы суперские!!!  Люблю ваши фишки.Я ним финалю юбилейчики,и немножко добавляя небольшой сюрприз.Ах ,как гости смотрят в твои глаза ,пока говору ваш шедевр.

----------


## Львовна

*Ураган*, Ульяночка, как же здорово, что эта небольшая фишечка живет в твоих программах! И то, что ты этим тостом  финалишь юбилеи- еще одно доказательство универсальности этого момента. Большое спасибо за отзыв! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## saksonita

Елена, здравствуйте! сколько стоит тост на сегодня?

----------


## Львовна

*saksonita*, добрый день. Цена не изменилась- 400

----------


## saksonita

оплатила, моя карта******0586

----------


## Львовна

*saksonita*, смотрите личку, тост уже там  :flower:

----------


## saksonita

Леночка! получила тост! сказать классно - ничего не сказать! шикарно! музыка отличная, слова те, самые слова, которых многим не хватает! ШИКАРНО, ВЫ не просто талант, Вы - ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!

----------

Львовна (25.11.2016), Татьянка (25.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*saksonita*, Леночка, тёзка, спасииибооо!!!! Приятно невероятно :Tender:  Пользуйтесь с удовольствием! Хороших Вам праздников! :Vishenka 32:

----------

saksonita (25.11.2016), Татьянка (25.11.2016)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Добрый день, Елена! Можно и мне 


> Музыкальный тост -2 универсальный (от Львовны)


 Оплатила. Моя карта ****8360. буду ждать с нетерпением! salamatova70@inbox.ru

----------


## Львовна

*ЕленаЗолотаюшка*, Елена, отправила материал в личку, продублировала и на эл. почту  :Smile3:

----------

ЕленаЗолотаюшка (15.12.2016)

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Что мне понравилось - этот музыкальный тост может быть не только тостом на корпоративе, но и прекрасными словами для любого семейного мероприятия (иногда провожу такие). Благодарю за изюминку!

----------

Львовна (15.12.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*ЕленаЗолотаюшка*,  Благодарю за отзыв! С наступающим!!!! :011:  :011:  :011:

----------


## ксюшкин

Елена, добрый день!!! у меня у дочки 18 лет скоро, этот тост подойдёт как поздравление? Или же это всё таки что то другое?

----------


## Львовна

*ксюшкин*, Добрый день. Внутри будет 4 варианта тоста. Один из них подойдет для дня рождения.

----------


## ксюшкин

То есть я могу поздравить этим тостом?

----------


## Львовна

> То есть я могу поздравить этим тостом?


да,это можно использовать, как небольшое муз. поздравление.

----------

